# My 8th Composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is my new piece. The 2nd last chord with the left hand could be a better choice.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

As a composition, I was unable to identify what sort of piece this should be, which I attribute to the muddied-bass sound; possibly a result of the phone recording quality + closed position chords on the low end. A way around this would be to maintain the bass note and arpeggiate the alto and tenor an octave higher once the right hand has moved up as well. A good understanding of harmony will give you more options to play around with in clearing up the muddied bass


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Every chord is out of the place on purpose?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I already tried out a few ranges for both hands after I first started, and decided on that range.

And yes, every chord is out-of-place intentionally.  They are exactly the sounds in my head or what I was looking for. Here is a revised version where I fixed that same chord in 3 spots. This my personal favourite of my own pieces.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Revised that one chord in the middle. It follows all the rules of modulation, chord changes, just stretching the rules a bit.


----------

